# engage clutch =ticking sound?



## DPForumDog (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello,
We have a JD 5203. We have recently noticed that when you engage the clutch (depress the pedal that engages the clutch) that there is a ticking sound. You can feel it.
We are wondering if something like a throw out bearing ia 
going bad.

What is causing that ticking/clicking noise? The ticking noise is equal to the RPMS and you can feel it in your foot.

The tractor is working fine right now and we continue to use it.


Thanks,
Granny DP
DPForumDog
JD5203


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy DPForumDog,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Most likely the ticking/clicking noise is the throwout bearing. If the clutch has been in service for many years it could be that the bearing seal has degenerated and the lubricant lost.....bearing running dry/disintegrating. Fractured ball or race? 

On my tractor the throwout bearing froze and wore the clutch fingers till they were no longer functional. I don't recall any noise associated with this, but my diesel is noisy, and probably masked it.


----------



## DPForumDog (Oct 12, 2014)

We are still running it with the clicking/ticking sound.

We ony use the tractors a couple of hours a month.
I will have my husband check the "bearing seal has degenerated and the lubricant lost.....bearing running dry/disintegrating. Fractured ball or race"

Thanks, 
Granny


----------



## DPForumDog (Oct 12, 2014)

I wonder how much trouble it would be to replace a clutch on a John Deer 5203? I just got a quote for $2500 to $3000.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Granny,

You will have to split the tractor between the engine and transmission and roll them apart to get to the clutch. With my Ford tractor, it is not that big of a deal, but it's not a job for the novice mechanic. 

Your quoted price of $2500-$3000 seems quite high to me, but I'm probably obsolete on pricing because I haven't gotten a clutch replacement quote in many years. Find a competent local/country tractor repair shop to do the job. I would think you should get a quote of +/- $1000 labor, plus clutch parts. 

Use aftermarket clutch parts, as a JD dealership charges too much for basically the same parts. 

Good luck.


----------

